# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Kevo, smart lock, Kwikset, Lake Forest, California, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Kwikset

UniKey Technologies, Inc.

Weiser

Website - mykevo.com

----------


## Airicist

Kwikset Kevo 

Published on Jul 30, 2013




> No more fumbling with or looking for your keys. All you need to unlock your Kevo lock is your smartphone. You don't even need to take your smartphone out of your pocket or purse; it's as simple as walking up, touching your lock, and walking in. The ultimate level of convenience.

----------


## Airicist

UniKey Geek Beat Interview 

Published on Aug 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started with Kevo 

Published on Sep 13, 2013




> Quickly and easily set up your first Kevo eKey.

----------


## Airicist

Weiser Kevo Electronic Bluetooth Enabled Smart Lock

Published on Sep 13, 2013




> Weiser's Kevo Electronic Bluetooth Enabled Deadbolt...Your Smartphone Is Now Your Key
> 
> Keep your phone in your pocket or purse. No more fumbling for your keys... just touch the lock to open for the ultimate in convenience.

----------


## Airicist

Kevo Door Lock - Real Time Security | Kwikset Smart Lock Technology 

Published on May 2, 2014




> Richard Childress Racing driver Ryan Newman, who competes in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series, discusses the security benefits of Kevo smart locks and the peace of mind that comes with real time security notifications. 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> "Keeping my family safe when I'm gone is just as important. The same type of engineering expertise and advanced technology that allow me to excel and stay safe on the race track is crucial to home security. Our partner, Kwikset, is the leader in residential door lock technology. They are behind one-of-a-kind, smart lock innovations like Kevo, which sends me real time notifications when people enter or exit my house, helping me keep track of my family's security from afar. All of Kwikset's products assure your family is safe at home and gives you peace of mind when you're away. Like when you're out here with us on race day."

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015: Unikey KEVO and Nest Working Together 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> CES 2015: Unikey KEVO and Nest Working Together

----------


## Airicist

Kevo Plus - Remote locking and unlocking

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> Did you lock your doors? There's an app for that. Smart lock, meet smart phone. Kevo Plus remote access & monitoring in the palm of your hand.

----------


## Airicist

Kevo 2nd Generation - HGTV

Published on Aug 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet Kevo 2nd Gen

Published on Sep 1, 2016




> Kevo Smart Lock works with your phone to give you touch to open convenience, schedule, send and delete eKeys with the Kevo App, in home remote locking and unlocking and lock status notifications for peace of mind.

----------


## Airicist

Kevo Smart Lock 2nd Gen unboxing video

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> The unboxing of a brand new Kevo Smart Lock 2nd Gen. Inside the box you will find a quick installation guide, deadbolt exterior, deadbolt interior, 4 Rayovac batteries, terms and conditions, drilling template, latch with rectangular face plate, drive-in latch, round corner strike, adapter ring, 2 standard Kwikset K way back up keys, SmartKey rekey instructions, SmartKey learn tool, screws required for installation.

----------


## Airicist

The most convenient smart lock doesn't come cheap

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> The second-gen Kwikset Kevo lets you unlock with just a touch, but the price is still offputtingly high.

----------

